# Dog attacked my buck



## chels24 (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a call this morning from a guy down the road that his dogs had gotten into my pasture and attacked one of my bucks. I ran out there and he's pretty tore up. He had gashes all over his face and part of his lip is split. He told me that last night he let his dog out and when they didn't come back he went looking for them. He found his male dog latched onto my bucks face and the female dog was running around barking. He beat the male dog off and took him home then came back for the girl. At first he told us the girl attacked him, but then later changed his story. 
We took the buck to the vet and she cleaned him all up and sent us home with some antibiotic and said that I need to call her Monday and let her know how he's doing. The owner came with us to the vets office and paid the bill. He told us that he was going to put the girl down (that's before he told us the male was the one who actually attacked her). 
I went over to his house later and he told me that he's going to try and breed the female to the male and the male is so gentle and the girl must have done something to egg him on. Apparently he is now going to do nothing about his dogs and feels like he can keep them in his yard. I told him that if his dogs are seen in the pasture again either my neighbor or myself will shoot them. I also told him that if I find any wounded animals or dead one I'm going to call the Sheriff and ask that they be put down. Hopefully that got through his stupid head, but we will see.
I don't know what else to do. Looking back I should have called the sheriff immediately, but I was so worried about getting him to the vet I didn't think about it. This happened at 700 this morning, do you think I still have time to make a report or should it be right afterwords? I have records at the vets that the man filled out with his name saying that his dogs attacked my goat. I have babies that will be in the pasture soon and if the dogs get one of them they will kill them. The buck is alive but what if he doesn't make it? Would I then need a police report if I was going to ask the man to pay me the costs? Someone please help. I don't know anything about this kind of stuff.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 12, 2011)

I would report it now.  That way if there is ever another issue in the future they have a record of it not being the first time.  Particularly since your neighbor is willing to admit fault.  I'd like to hope he'll do the right thing and keep his dogs locked up, but realistically it could happen again.


----------



## julieq (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd certainly report it, but also is there something you can do to 'dog proof' your fence or perhaps pen up your goats at night?  Hot wire works wonderfully well.  I wouldn't want to take the chance of having another goat hurt or killed.  Hope your buck heals up OK.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 12, 2011)

I would still put in a police report. Always good to have it on record. At least the guy paid your vet bill but obviously he needs to keep his dogs on his own property.


----------



## chels24 (Mar 12, 2011)

The dogs actually got through both fences (one is electric) and found my goat lying by the shed. The guy said he got shocked a couple of time after he threw his dog over the fence, so I know the fence was working. My buck even ran into the pond to get away from them and they followed him in. 

I feel like this guys is sorry for what happened, but I don't think he is going to follow through and put them in a pen. I don't want to be the bad guy, but I really feel like I owe it to my buck to make sure this doesn't happen again to him or any of the others. I know he's just an animal, but no animal deserves to suffer, especially when it's preventable.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 12, 2011)

I have to say, I am IMPRESSED with the owner calling you, going with you to the vet's office and paying the bill.

I've been around plenty of domestic dog attacks on everything from barnyard fowl to 6 figure show horses...and it's usually a court visit before the dog owners pay up.

I guess filing a report depends on your relationship with the neighbor.  I wouldn't file a report here where I live now - because I KNOW if one of the neighbor's dogs got in similar trouble here, it would be 'dealt' with by its owner.  Livestock maiming dogs are not smiled upon here in farm country.  Where I was in GA, though...would have been another story.  The law would have HAD to step in to convince people their dogs were, in fact, not humans and could not be excused for maiming livestock because of 'instincts'...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 12, 2011)

chels24 said:
			
		

> The dogs actually got through both fences (one is electric) and found my goat lying by the shed. The guy said he got shocked a couple of time after he threw his dog over the fence, so I know the fence was working. My buck even ran into the pond to get away from them and they followed him in.
> 
> I feel like this guys is sorry for what happened, but I don't think he is going to follow through and put them in a pen. I don't want to be the bad guy, but I really feel like I owe it to my buck to make sure this doesn't happen again to him or any of the others. I know he's just an animal, but no animal deserves to suffer, especially when it's preventable.


It is an awesome thing that this guy was willing to go in and pull out his dog/dogs, admit fault, and pay the vet bill.
I too would feel bad about just going and reporting it behind his back. 
If he is willing, the two of you should go down to your local PD and file an incident report. That way it is not filing charges, but it IS getting the incedent reported. Even the info on the fact that he paid the vet bill can go into the incedent report.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 12, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Where I was in GA, though...would have been another story.  The law would have HAD to step in to convince people their dogs were, in fact, not humans and could not be excused for maiming livestock because of 'instincts'...


Isn't THAT the truth.

I would still make sure it's on record, just in case it happens again.  Even if he's a nice guy, it doesn't mean he's going to make the decision to prevent it from happening again.  And I won't cut ANYONE slack when they feel they're responsible enough to be breeding their dogs.  If you wanted to be neighborly you could alway let him know ahead of time that you'd like it on record just in case.  He's already paid your bill, so if it doesn't happen again he doesn't have anything to be concerned about.


----------



## chels24 (Mar 12, 2011)

I made sure I told the guy several time how thankful I was that he called me and let me know what happened. There are a lot of people out there that would have just pretended it didn't happen and I would have thought coyotes or something. I could tell he felt bad and I just want to make sure that if this happens again I have proof that's its happened before.

I called dispatch at the local sheriffs office and the deputy told me that as long as he paid the bill at the vet's office and filled out the information he's accepting responsibility. That's all the paperwork I need. 

In the mean time I will double check fences and do what I can to keep them safe.


----------



## chels24 (Mar 13, 2011)

I am SOOOO upset!

I have a friend who added this guy on facebook as a friend, so I looked at his profile page to see if it was the same guy. Well it was and he had a post about the incident. He makes the whole thing out to be a joke and even says that his dogs should have killed the goats and then he could have put them in the freezer for BBQ. He says that next time he will just say coyotes must have gotten them and he'll hide the body.

I was so nice to this guy and now I feel like he didn't care at all. These are my pets and this jerk thinks its ok for his animals to kill them. To him its some kind of joke, but meanwhile I have a buck who's shaking and tore up, in pain, and this guy doesn't care.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 13, 2011)

Ugh! I've dealt with neighbors and their "precious" dogs before. It is so frustrating. Here the sheriffs dept told me I can shoot them if they're on my property and "threatening" my animals. Personally I take it very seriously and flat out told our neighbor if those dogs are on my yard they're as good as dead. Fortunately nothing further has happened. Hope your buck gets through it ok.


----------



## elevan (Mar 13, 2011)

chels24 said:
			
		

> I am SOOOO upset!
> 
> I have a friend who added this guy on facebook as a friend, so I looked at his profile page to see if it was the same guy. Well it was and he had a post about the incident. He makes the whole thing out to be a joke and even says that his dogs should have killed the goats and then he could have put them in the freezer for BBQ. He says that next time he will just say coyotes must have gotten them and he'll hide the body.
> 
> I was so nice to this guy and now I feel like he didn't care at all. These are my pets and this jerk thinks its ok for his animals to kill them. To him its some kind of joke, but meanwhile I have a buck who's shaking and tore up, in pain, and this guy doesn't care.


I personally would do a screen print and print out what he wrote on his facebook wall and take it to the sherriff and demand to file a report on your incident.  I would also contact animal control and demand that the dogs be quarantined for the attacked in case they might have rabies (whether you believe that they do or not).  And it needs to be BOTH dogs, as they were both involved.

I'm sure that your buck will need follow up vet care right?  Is the guy gonna pay for that?  He should.  And if not, take him to court.

And if you see the dogs on your property - just shoot them!  They've attacked your goats once, they'll try again.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 13, 2011)

No more mister nice guy here.....I agree, file that report.  Maybe even file charges.  Nothing like a paper trail to get business taken care of next time.  And to smarten him up right now.

Hmmmm.....I'd be tempted to video the buck's misery and injuries and post it (through your friend) as a reply to his poor-taste jokes.


----------



## elevan (Mar 13, 2011)

I just saw your other post where your buck is having difficulty eating.  I sure hope he pulls through for you.

Some things to consider doing while you nurse him back:

Keep a log of every extra thing that you have to do to care for him.  Keep receipts of all extra supplies that you have to buy (or special feed, etc)...

Take the time to figure your "loss of use" of the buck...how many does will he service in a year - multiplied by 2 or 3 kids per doe - multiplied by the number of years left in his lifespan - multiplied by the sale cost of each kid - plus the purchase price of your buck...that is the value of your buck.

_If your Buck doesn't pull through your animal control officers should be obligated to put the dogs down._


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 13, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> No more mister nice guy here.....I agree, file that report.  Maybe even file charges.  Nothing like a paper trail to get business taken care of next time.  And to smarten him up right now.
> 
> Hmmmm.....I'd be tempted to video the buck's misery and injuries and post it (through your friend) as a reply to his poor-taste jokes.


I'd do it!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

I would definately make a report...if nothing comes of it...its on record that the incident occured.  I would absolutley do it.  If you happen to shot one of his dogs on your property it will also help if he makes a stink about shotting his dog. You already gave the dog a chance.  Plus I would take pics in the least of your goat.  

Thats terrible news...Im really sorry about your buck...Poor guy..hope he heals soon!!  

I know in NH you can shot the dog..no issues.  And if we went to the police with the incident...they would most likely take the dog and put it down.   

Hes not a very pleasant neighbor is he!!!


----------



## chels24 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have taken a bunch of pictures and kept records of everything. I called the Deputy back after I heard what the guy had written. He helped me out a lot and gave me a lot of great information. He told me that if the dog was around the goats we had the right to shoot them. He said that if I could manage to get pictures of the dogs attacking the goats that was even better. I told him though that if a dog was attacking my goats I'm not going to stand around taking pictures!
I told the all the neighbors around the guy what happened so they would be on the lookout also. The people who own the pasture  behind him have calves on the ground and if this dog could take down a 200 plus pound buck, I'm sure it could bring down a calf.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 14, 2011)

Problem solved.


----------



## chels24 (Mar 14, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/745_mandivan.jpg
> 
> Problem solved.


I actually have my goats in two locations. The babies and the does getting ready to kid are at my house and I do have an excellent LGD here. The grandpa lives at the other location and it is like a little town in the country. I never thought about getting a dog for out there because I was afraid the neighbors would be bothered by the barking. I am definitely putting more thought into getting some sort of protection for them out there, I'm just not sure what. I would about have to have two dogs out there if I was going to do that. I think if I only had one dog out there they would have killed her. She's big, but these dogs were a pit and an american bulldog. He actually has a third dog that is also an american bulldog, but he didn't let her out with them at the time. I don't want to blame the breed, because any dog can harm livestock, I just mentioned it to give a better idea as far as what I'm dealing with.
By the way CM what kind of dogs are those?


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ivan is a Sarplaninac , and Mischa is 75% Pyr / 25% Sarplaninac..  Ive never had Ivan officially weighed, but I'd say he's >160.. That's bare minimum..  Big, big dog. Mischa's probably 100 or so and looks tiny beside him...lol

Ivan met my neighbor's Rottie and Boxer at the gate one night with every tooth in his head showing..  They really, really wanted in the barnyard but thought better of it -- no fight required.  Most times, it's all about the presence of a big ol' dog..


----------

